# Got The 480 Gallon Plywood Tank Going



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

First post and visit in a long long time here! Them plywood tanks are the sh*t! good job


----------



## newtripoli (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW! That is amazing. Is the top angled in the pic? OR is it built that way to simulate a roof? In that bottom picture. Also, you mind me asking how much $$ it costed total to build, and how long it took?


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

nice...thanks for sharing!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks guys the cost was about 500 hundred and took me about 2 months to build and I did angle the top so I could make the top a shelf so I could reach to the back of the shelf


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

I love it! I need to upgrade soon.


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

rhom15 said:


> View attachment 215866
> View attachment 215858
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! is the front panel glass or acrylic?


----------

